# Help! Books are disappearing....



## starship (Jan 9, 2013)

Tapped a book that I was reading (from the carousal) while it was loading I noticed I had a weather notification so I pulled down the menu to see it. When I went back to the carousal the book I was reading was gone (!).

Hmmmm, went to my favorites to get another and the book that I tapped on then disappeared. Did not show up on the carousal nor was it any longer in my favorites.

Now the really odd one. I then went to books and neither of the books show on my device OR the cloud. In-fact I tapped on one of the books in my cloud and it also disappeared and is no longer anywhere to be found, including the cloud.

What the heck happened/happening Fixes?

BTW, I did open a game and everything worked just fine. I also opened my weather bug and it worked. Just seems to effect my books.

Any and all help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hold the power button for 20 seconds.  Ignore the shut down screen.  Hold the button until the screen goes black.  Wait 30 seconds then push the power button to turn it back on.
Come back if that doesn't work. 
Come back if it does work.


----------



## starship (Jan 9, 2013)

Additional info: I did a search and just wanted to add that I haven't deregistered my Kindle, only have about (now) 99 books in the cloud. Only have about a dozen actually on my device. Bought my Kindle about two years ago.


----------



## starship (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, didn't work. Only took about 10 seconds to go black, still held it a while longer. Turned it back on after the 30 seconds and books still gone. Went to cloud and tapped on old book and now it's gone too.

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## starship (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to google and found an entry (from Kindle World Blog) regarding the issue:
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2012/02/kindle-tips-kindle-fire-books-that-seem.html

Directions basically are:

Make sure WiFi is 'ON' when doing this)

Go to the Gear wheel at the top right when you're at the HOME Screen

Then click on:
. More,
. Settings,
. Applications
... (choosing ALL applications to view),

Select 'Amazon Kindle' and then
. Click to option to clear DATA (which clears the cache at the same time)
. Press Home at bottom left

SIT BACK (as Mona says) as it all returns to The Way It Was. 

No restart needed. No need to remove the app. No Factory Default setting involved (and never should the latter be chosen unless nothing else has worked.)

The Kindle Fire then rebuilds the Cloud and "Device" library information, and it doesn't take that long.

Always back up personal docs (as opposed to Kindle books) onto your computers.

IT WORKED!!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad it worked and thanks for the tip.
Though restarting one never hurts.  If I never have to reset a fire again I will be happy.


----------

